# Moneymaxing methods? Bitcoin?



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 21, 2019)

Looking to learn or have discussion. Need that LeFort 3 and orbital box Osteotomy


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 21, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Looking to learn or have discussion. Need that LeFort 3 and orbital box Osteotomy


Just make a well designed deep web site and sell shit that you don't even have to gullible


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 21, 2019)

edit: actually im not going to give illegal advice


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 21, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Just make a well designed deep web site and sell shit that you don't even have to gullible





KEy21 said:


> Pay Ahmia.fi to bump certain keywords like “counterfeit” for you to the top of their search engine
> 
> Make an elaborate website with a long FAQ about your passion, authenticity and realness then go over it with Grammarly before posting it.



I mean something that doesn’t take effort, thanks 🙏


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 21, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I mean something that doesn’t take effort, thanks 🙏


High effort 
High risk
High money 

High effort
Low risk 
Low money 

Low effort 
Low risk
No money


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 21, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I mean something that doesn’t take effort, thanks 🙏



even the least technical/craft involved avenue of scamming, e-whoring, still involves considerable effort and patience. You're not going to learn anything, go get a fucking McJob already kid.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 21, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> High effort
> High risk
> High money
> 
> ...





Cretinous said:


> even the least technical/craft involved avenue of scamming, e-whoring, still involves considerable effort and patience. You're not going to learn anything, go get a fucking McJob already kid.


ive already made 3k ewhoring, just want something else tired of dick pics


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 21, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> ive already made 3k ewhoring, just want something else tired of dick pics



well you're already at the lowest tier in terms of effort/technical ability. What you want isn't there. Either change your attitude and learn some skill, or accept a shitty but low effort job. Its the exact same problem we all face in every area of life.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 21, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> well you're already at the lowest tier in terms of effort/technical ability. What you want isn't there. Either change your attitude and learn some skill, or accept a shitty but low effort job. Its the exact same problem we all face in every area of life.


Ok nigga damn, what else other than creating an entire damn site son the Dark web


----------



## Luke LLL (Nov 22, 2019)

You don’t have the capability to do online scamming, resort to theft


----------



## Bluepill (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Looking to learn or have discussion. Need that LeFort 3 and orbital box Osteotomy


Yes, sir. We can talk after you have pm'd me your credit card information.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> I mean something that doesn’t take effort, thanks 🙏


lol you want to scam people but youre even too lazy to put effort in it
truly a subhuman


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Ok nigga damn, what else other than creating an entire damn site son the Dark web



You could learn social engineering or hacking vulnerable systems in shithole countries


----------



## Sepian (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Ok nigga damn, what else other than creating an entire damn site son the Dark web



pls pm ur discord. i'm zov


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 22, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> You could learn social engineering or hacking vulnerable systems in shithole countries


Have you done any of this?
What about credit cards? It’s getting more popular


----------



## Cretinous (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Have you done any of this?
> What about credit cards? It’s getting more popular



No, I dont have time to study that shit. 

Credit card cloning is part and parcel AFAIK. The average tourist is just completely fucking retarded about what they use their cards to pay for. Seen one guy use his card to pay for 2 whores, a room and his drink bill in fucking saigon in a dodgy bar JFL at that retard probably checked his bank balance 4 months later and what the fuck, where did i spend $5000??


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 22, 2019)

It's better to just sell weed at school


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 22, 2019)

I do not endorse what I am about to share, and I hope you do not do this, because it is truly immoral.

If I wanted to scam people for easy money, I would get a new phone number with google voice, and create a Tinder account using said number.

I would then find some e-thot who shares nudes online and I would upload normal, but sexy pictures of her on my new Tinder profile. With my new profile, I would instantly match with hundreds of men, to whom I would offer nudes for 5 to 20 dollars. I would also offer used underwear, which would be sent to their address after payment (buy underwear and wear it yourself if you wanna be extra nasty and subhuman). I would basically cater to people's fetishes by selling already existing videos and pictures that can satisfy those fetishes.

Don't do this.

EDIT: I would not offer all these things in my bio, because that could get me banned real quick. I would offer these things after chatting for a while, and I would turn the men on with seductive texting before trying to sell them stuff.


----------



## Duran (Nov 22, 2019)

LARP as a femoid.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 22, 2019)

ascendedgeek said:


> I do not endorse what I am about to share, and I hope you do not do this, because it is truly immoral.
> 
> If I wanted to scam people for easy money, I would get a new phone number with google voice, and create a Tinder account using said number.
> 
> ...


It’s ewhoring and I already did it made 3k in a month


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> It’s ewhoring and I already did it made 3k in a month


What exactly did you do?


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 22, 2019)

ascendedgeek said:


> I do not endorse what I am about to share, and I hope you do not do this, because it is truly immoral.
> 
> If I wanted to scam people for easy money, I would get a new phone number with google voice, and create a Tinder account using said number.
> 
> ...


How would they give you the money? PayPal?


----------



## ascendedgeek (Nov 22, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> How would they give you the money? PayPal?


PayPal, or venmo, or cashapp


----------



## Duran (Nov 22, 2019)

ascendedgeek said:


> What exactly did you do?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 22, 2019)

Scams me


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 22, 2019)

Sepian said:


> pls pm ur discord. i'm zov


Uhhhh i deleited my discord but Zov who?


----------



## Sepian (Nov 22, 2019)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Uhhhh i deleited my discord but Zov who?


from tosti/totismos server


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Nov 22, 2019)

Sepian said:


> from tosti/totismos server


Oh yeah, ummm bruh uhhh my memory kinda wiped eversince I been on psych meds sorry but I do remember your name


----------

